# Certainteed Landmark TL's



## JTW (Jan 22, 2009)

We have our first project coming up with these in a couple of weeks. We have hung independence and alike. This is our first venture with the Triple lams. Any input/ tricks with these, we will have multiple valleys. These are uncommon around here so any time saving input that will increase the quality of the end result is appreciatted. Why does Certainteed not recommend running full length courses at one time using the 5 course diangonal method(because they do not think that we can hold a straight line) I do not see how it would affect the pattern,but I could be missing something here.

JohnK, I beleive they use these alot out your way, client wants the most natural looking color possible(aged) it looks like they like the "Old Overton" thoughts? I have ordered some sample shingles for them to review.

As always, thanks for any input.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

Done a few of these.

First one was on a new roof 5 years ago, Shanendoah
The year later another Shanendoah
The next year black
Skipped a year and did another Shanendoah
This Winter did a Cumberland and my brother just did a roof with the same color.
Have on the list another Shanendoah and a Burnt Sienna.

Called the home owner for the 43sq Shanendoah yesterday to let him know we were ready to start today. My lumber yard guy called back and said that Certainteed didn't have any shingles to sell. Was told May 11 they were shipping the Shanendoah's in from Cali. Ended up they got a bunch from the Oxford plant and they were not up to the Shakopee standards and they are not for sale. Feel bad for the three roofers who had to have them pulled off the roofs!

Come to find out production of the Shanendoah starts at the Shakopee plant June 1st.

If and when I do my roof which is a big steep cut up piglet will either do Shanendoah or Weathered Wood Landmark TL. My wife is leaning towards paint colors for the hardi board that will compliment a gray roof. The house is only 5 years old with Timberlines and can already see some cracks and have already fixed some wind damage.

We've tried many different stair step methods with the Landmarks and some roofs you get a pattern no matter how you run them unless of course if you pay attention and install accordingly. All the TL's we've done we use the closed one cut valley and they look good. In the Winter though they tend to crack on steep roofs in the valley. Also if you use the closed valley method make sure to use long nails on the second roof.

BTW, don't forget to bid for either the Mountain Ridge or do what I always do and double up the Accessory Ridge caps, use long nails.


----------



## RooferJim (Mar 6, 2006)

I love the Landmark TL. great shingle.

RooferJim
www.jbennetteroofing.com


----------



## JTW (Jan 22, 2009)

Douger, which color did you find most resembled a cedar look? Were any of these on ranch style homes? Thanks


----------



## MEL (Apr 7, 2007)

I would never use them. 

I only used them 1 time. The very first shingle that I touched ripped and that was proof enough for that it is an inferior product.

It was a cool morning about 50 degrees. I arrived at the job site and opened a bundle to see what they looked like.

When I lifted up a shingle it ripped right where the single layer meets the tri-laminate part.

The triple layer on the lower portion of the shingle makes it very rigid and the upper portion is only one layer and very flexible. 

When I lifted up the shingle the upper portion flexed but because the lower portion was so rigid it caused a tear in the upper portion.

IMO it’s a defective design and I will never use it again.

If it ever develops a leak because a tear like that how would you ever find it?

Why would you want to install a shingle that is prone to tear like that in the first place?


----------



## J-Peffer (Mar 3, 2007)

Your triple lams and even the Independence are hand sealed when they make them. Some might thing, wow, that is a hand made shingle, must be great.

I see hand made shingles though, as more likely to have HUMAN errors in them.

The Landmark TL's install just like your regular Landmarks but they want you to use an OPEN valley. Cross cut valleys are acceptable, but lacing is not reccomended because they are too thick.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

MEL said:


> I would never use them.
> 
> I only used them 1 time. The very first shingle that I touched ripped and that was proof enough for that it is an inferior product.
> 
> ...


You should have contacted Certainteed about this matter before you put the first shingle down. They like to know about defective products and fix the problem before they become bigger problems. I did have some shingles that stuck together on a roof this year with the TL's as they didn't have the plastic strip on the back in the middle. CT made it right and mailed me a check a few days after I sent them an invoice. 

My guess is you encountered the same problem I had. CT invested a million dollars per factory to fix this problem. That's on top of the 670 million dollars they spent last year on shingle research.

Try them again more than likely you will think of them differently. Again I will be putting these shingles on my 50sq roof in the next year or so. Have also kicked around the idea of cedar shakes and standing seam but TL's will be cheaper and faster than both.

To the OP,
Every regoin as far as I know has different color variations for the differnt shingle lines. I'm in the North Central region.

As far as a cedar look I would think Resawn Shake but it's a light brown. Weathered Wood goes with most everything. The one house that was ranch style was Shanendoah. The rest were large steep roofs.


----------

